# Personal injury on car insurance



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Didn't realise I had it in my quote until I read the details today. I'm renewing in a week or two, adds 100k of cover for £50 a year.

Question is, is this just the new PPI?

Either way I called Ad oral again and the quote dropped £150 

Cheapest if I don't have the personal injury but interested in thoughts here, thank you!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Personally a waste of money.

If you are injured as a result of a car accident that is not your fault, you claim for injury off of the other person.

So only really covering you for injury to you if the accident is your fault.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I called up today and then found out it is car specific as well, the first chap told me it was me not the car insured. Dropped it and saved the cash.


----------

